# Greetings



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings to all. Just wanted to say that the responses given on this forum are of great help. Many of my questions have been answered thanks. I wanted to ask, how much would a 3 bedroom rental home cost in the downtoown Merida?


----------

